# The race where horses die



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

While it is indeed a horrible race and awful idea, 21 deaths in 25 years is not _that _many (not quite as many as the English Grand National, which has had 24 deaths in the past 25 years). And for me there are way more horses affected by indiscriminate breeding leading to oversupply and neglect (just look at the proliferation of minis and the number that are living in pretty dreadful conditions). So for me, I guess there are higher priorities than one admittedly awful race that causes the death of just under one horse a year...


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OP-you also do not need to post duplicate posts to get attention. Just FYI.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You should also know that begging for money is a big no-no.

People aren't unaware of this race, and I don't think giving you money so you can film a vanity project is a good way to spread awareness. Why don't you contact someone who does documentary films?

Plus, claiming part of the money given will go to the HSUS doesn't give me the warm and fuzzies. They're in bed with PETA, and I don't give money to terrorist groups.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I would never give one single penny to any cause that I thought was supported by the HSUS or that supported the HSUS. I am 100% against HSUS, PETA, ALF and ALL OTHER animal rights groups as all of them are opposed to animal ownership and and 'use'. They are some of the most active 'terrorists' in America. 

I fully support legitimate animal welfare causes, but animal rights groups make my blood boil.

Cherie


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, that went over like a fart in church........


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I was thinking "turd in a punch bowl"...


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Well, that went over like a fart in church........


lol :lol:


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Cherie said:


> I would never give one single penny to any cause that I thought was supported by the HSUS or that supported the HSUS. I am 100% against HSUS, PETA, ALF and ALL OTHER animal rights groups as all of them are opposed to animal ownership and and 'use'. They are some of the most active 'terrorists' in America.
> 
> I fully support legitimate animal welfare causes, but animal rights groups make my blood boil.
> 
> Cherie


 
Take that Sarah McLachlan!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Well, that went over like a fart in church........


omg :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

gwlnl said:


> The Suicide Race is a horse race held every year, during the second week of August, in Omak, Washington. Over a span of four days and nights, riders repeatedly run their horses off Suicide Hill with a 120-foot galloping start. Horses blindly plunge more than 210 feet down a slope that event organizer's often boast as an "almost vertical... 62-degree angle." At breakneck speed, the horses then meet the Okanogan River. Entry into the river is narrow, causing bottlenecks and horrendous multiple-horse spills.
> 
> The horses have suffered heart attacks from over exertion, broken bones from shocking collisions and tumbles, and even horrifying death by drowning. race has provoked serious concerns among animal welfare and animals rights groups.
> 
> In the previous 25 years at least 21 horses have died, including three in 2004 and one in 2012.


What is your point? Washington State law specifically exempts rodeos from animal cruelty statutes. It's the same reason why horse tripping isn't illegal. Yes, horse tripping goes on in unsanctioned 'backyard' rodeos in the State of Washington.

If you want to do something about it, start with the Washington State Legislature.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Sweeney Road said:


> Washington State law specifically exempts rodeos from animal cruelty statutes.


This is the first time I have heard that- could you post a reference or where you learned that? If you're right I may have some letters that need writing. While I am a fan of some well run rodeos, I don't think they should be (and had never heard they were) exempt from common anti-cruelty laws. I would love to see where that's written in the codes so I have something solid to go from.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

RCW 16.52.185: Exclusions from chapter.



Sharpie said:


> This is the first time I have heard that- could you post a reference or where you learned that? If you're right I may have some letters that need writing. While I am a fan of some well run rodeos, I don't think they should be (and had never heard they were) exempt from common anti-cruelty laws. I would love to see where that's written in the codes so I have something solid to go from.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The exemption only applies to ACCEPTED husbandry practices. Anything considered harsher than the ACCEPTED practices can be charged as animal cruelty.

So no, rodeos are not exempt from animal cruelty laws in WA state.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> The exemption only applies to ACCEPTED husbandry practices. Anything considered harsher than the ACCEPTED practices can be charged as animal cruelty.
> 
> So no, rodeos are not exempt from animal cruelty laws in WA state.



You may draw whatever inference you wish from the stated law, however:

The Suicide Race is an 'accepted' practice in Washington State.

Tripping of horses is also apparently an 'accepted' practice.

And even if these practices were made illegal under Washington State law, these events would simply move to tribal land.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

You gotta be completely outta your MIND to go crashing down a freaking vertical hill in the dark on a horse runnin like a bat out of he** only to end up splashing down in some narrow butt river.... Oh lord have MERCY!!! :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

go view California codes. Rodeos etc are subject to cruelty laws. Print a copy 
and send them to your representative or start a petition to get the law changed. Horse tripping is illegal here.


----------

